# Moving Bees in winter



## yankeeboy (Feb 24, 2016)

We just bought a new house, and are schedule to move end of January. I have hives in my backyard that will need moved. New house is only about 3 miles away, but my question is about moving bees in the cold weather while they are clustered. Is it Ok to move them when its really cold (30 deg F)? We are expecting a warm spell ( 50 deg F ) this weekend, and i have another out-yard i can move the hives to if its better to move them in the warmer weather.

Thoughts?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

The warmer the better, If it's really cold and they break cluster some may not get back to the warmth. It may also cause them to get stirred up and start defending all the cold areas of the hive. 

Screen then during the night and move them after it warms a bit. 45-50 degrees sounds like a perfect time.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I move bees when temps are low without any problems. Just don't drop the hive and things will be just fine.


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

You have to move them sometimes. Just dont hit any bad bumps at fast speeds so they dont all fall to the bottom board. Be as gentle as you can. make sure screened doors are facing the rear so you dont force cold air into the hive. Warmer the better,


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> I move bees when temps are low without any problems. Just don't drop the hive and things will be just fine.


This. Move away!


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

As a safety measure put a couple of ratchet straps around the whole assembly to keep it together. You don't want to chance accidentally spilling the stack or breaking the propolis seal between boxes.


----------



## yankeeboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Most certainly will use ratchet straps. Should i screen each entrance? Or can i use a big mesh tarp over all of them?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Are you aware that over 2 million hives will be trucked into almonds this year?
Although many northern beekeepers winter their bees further south, many do not.
Those hives are moved primarily in January.
Nothing better than a very cold day to load semi's. This allows you to load all day long without bees pestering you.
None of the hives have the entrances screened.
Cold weather is the easiest time to move hives.
Put on a veil, get a buddy to help you lift them on and off.
No big deal!


----------

